

LinkedIn Buys Business Card Converter CardMunch - edge17
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/26/linkedin-buys-business-card-converter-cardmunch-will-offer-its-services-for-free/

======
51Cards
Excellent, now maybe they can get an Android version out.

------
sachinag
Sweet - just downloaded the free app!

